# Lost my dad sat am...



## Laura (Oct 3, 2010)

2 years ago he was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma. There is no cure, only treatment.. it took its toll and he just couldnt fight anymore. 
He went down hill fast and was only 'bad' for about 3 days. The last 24 hours were hard.. and ugly.. In the end, we were there and able to tell him to go. It was ok.. 
I cant beleive he is gone. Im glad he is no longer sick, but wish he never was sick. We lost our mom 5 years ago.. I hate cancer. 
Im a daddys girl.. so not sure how to move forward.. but I will.. slowly i guess...
just so sureal...


----------



## DeanS (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Laura. I imagine it's even more difficult for a 'daddy's girl' but at least you have a ton of friends here to lean on...


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2010)

I am so sorry Laura. When my son died, someone sent me this note...I think she found it in a magazine...don't really know.
"You'll never get over it. It's never going to be OK, and once you except that, you realize you never want to get over it. Just kind of let it sit with you and let it be a part of who you are now."
There are no words of sympathy to express with such a great loss, but I hope this helps just a tiny bit. Hugs..........


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear but it is kinda of a blessing in disguise when they go quick, my dad died form lung cancer over 15 years ago, and he also went quickly.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Laura. This is a hard thing to have to endure.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 3, 2010)

Laura ......
May the roads rise to meet you,
May the wind be always at your back,
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
The rain fall soft upon your fields
And, until you two meet again,
May God hold you in the hollow of his hand.
Keep those spirits high , cause there never is a true goodbye....

JD~


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Oct 3, 2010)

I am Sorry for your loss.I will keep you and your family in our prayers.

tom.


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2010)

Condolences to you. I've been going through a lot of this lately too. Several people close to me are now gone. I'm right on the verge of losing my "3rd"Dad. The man is the one who taught me how to be a man in my own father's absence.

What I'm trying to say is... I understand what you are going through and it sucks.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 3, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. I think what Terry posted is right - the pain never goes away, but as time goes on it becomes part of who you are, and it doesn't hurt quite as much.


----------



## Isa (Oct 3, 2010)

O no! Laura, I am so sorry for your loss. My condoleances to you and to your family


----------



## jdawn (Oct 3, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss, I know it all seems so strange when actually happens.. I wish you much strength and many hugs to help you through, 
~sincerely, Jenny Dawn


----------



## Candy (Oct 3, 2010)

Laura I am so sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 3, 2010)

Laura, I'm sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers and meditations.

teri


----------



## turtletania (Oct 3, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Laura. I think what Terryo said is just perfect.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 3, 2010)

Laura said:


> 2 years ago he was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma. There is no cure, only treatment.. it took its toll and he just couldnt fight anymore.
> He went down hill fast and was only 'bad' for about 3 days. The last 24 hours were hard.. and ugly.. In the end, we were there and able to tell him to go. It was ok..
> I cant beleive he is gone. Im glad he is no longer sick, but wish he never was sick. We lost our mom 5 years ago.. I hate cancer.
> Im a daddys girl.. so not sure how to move forward.. but I will.. slowly i guess...
> just so sureal...


Lost my mother to multiple myeloma a little over 3 years ago.


----------



## Angi (Oct 3, 2010)

I am so sorry . The loss of a parent is so awful. I lost my dad three and a half years ago. The first year was hard it got worse before it got better. One of the things that helped me was starting a foundation in his name to place AEDs in Ramona schools and sports facilities. I only placed 4, but the work helped. It was something that would have meant a lot to him.
You may want to find some good work that would have meaning to him and do it. 
Again I am so sorry


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 4, 2010)

*hugs* I am so sorry for your loss. I know words don't really help much, only time really helps to dull the loss some what. He will always be there in your heart and your memories.


----------



## hali (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so sorry laura - take care of yourself hun xxx


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 4, 2010)

I lost my Dad a long time ago, but I still miss him. I'm sorry Laura, my thoughts are with you...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your dad. Sending my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Five years ago my dad passed away unexpectedly. I completely understand how it feels so surreal at first...like a bad dream that you can't wake up from.
*huge hugs* We're all thinking of you. Please let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## Laura (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you all.. this roller coaster is a tough one.. and I want off! the waves.. ugh....


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 5, 2010)

Laura,
I am very sorry for your loss. My husband and I have both lost our fathers. We can never get over their demise if we just focused on that. They remain as our heroes. I personally felt our relationship (me w/my father) changed after he passed and felt closer to him for a number of reasons. It's weird to reach the age that he once was...and I find myself constantly comparing myself to the prolific man that he was. May you be blessed and comforted with all the good memories you have had with him. Here's to the daddy's girl club!


----------



## tobibaby (Oct 6, 2010)

hello,

I have been looking at this post for days but i didnt have the heart to open til today.. my father passed away in 2002 from ALS. It was the hardest 5 yrs of our lives, we watched the strongest man, the provider, and MY HERO just perish away.. He was the best daddy in the world and til today there hasn't been one day actually an hour that goes by that I dont think about him. I just want you to know that somehow it does get easier but the hurt and missing him will never go away. you have two angels one on each shoulder guiding you.. so just smile everytime you think about them. I know its not easy and at least he left w/ his family around him, may he rest in peace.
Dads are awesome at least mine was one the best in the whole world and I know I will see him again.

Nat


----------



## Laura (Oct 13, 2010)

No one here knew him.. but here is his Obit.. I figured since I 'brought him here" you might want to know..

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/mercurynews/obituary.aspx?page=lifestory&pid=145947770

He is SO missed!


----------



## terryo (Oct 14, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to your Dad Laura. It made me cry. You were lucky to have such a person in your life.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Oct 14, 2010)

Laura- I'm sorry for your loss. It's never an easy thing to handle even when you know it's imminent. My uncle passed away from Multiple Myeloma. My father-in-law was very, very sick with complications from diabetes. He passed just before I got pregnant with our first child. It was incredibly hard but we drew comfort from knowing that he was no longer in any pain. I'm praying for you. I know that words are just words but you've got a lot of support here. Remember all the good times and hold on to those you love.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 21, 2010)

Condolences on your loss.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss...My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. i know what your going through i lost my grandma (who was my best friend to cancer)


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers and meditations.

teri


----------

